# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Prodaja pelena i majica tijekom ljeta

## emily

Drage trudnice, mame i tate, zainteresirani/e za Rodine artikle (pelene, zastitne gacice, majice):

Zbog ljetnih vrućina, želimo vam izaći u susret i prilagoditi vam vrijeme određeno za kupovinu Rodinih artikala tijekom ljeta. 


Rodine proizvode - majice, platnene pelene i zaštitne gaćice u periodu *od 7.7. do 1.9.2008  - osim utorkom i četvrtkom od 12 do 16 sati, moći ćete kupiti i van tih termina, ali uz prethodni telefonski dogovor*

Nazovite nas na 091 586 3717 kako bi dogovorili termin te molimo za razumijevanje ako nećemo moći izaći u susret svakom vašem zahtjevu.


Rodin ured će biti zatvoren u tjednu od 18. do 25. kolovoza. U to vrijeme neće biti moguće kupiti ili naručiti Rodine artikle.

----------

